# Penelope's 2 new brothers!!



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

So Today my boyfriend and I went to the same pet store we got Penelope. We ended up walking out with two Albino rats! We saved them from being snake food. The poor babies are only 6 weeks old! Right now they are defiantly staying away from Pea, I dout she would like them anyhow haha. But Now we have a new addition to our family! Of course Penelope is still our little princess and will continue to get spoiled as usual


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

****UPDATE****

So we found out that Penelope actually has two SISTER! Oh jeez haha. Oh well Penelope is still the princess!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Congratulations on your new fur babies!


----------

